
Deconstructing the CAP Theorem for CM and DevOps (2013) - shin_lao
http://markburgess.org/blog_cap.html
======
throwaway_exer
I'm glad to see a debunking of CAP. CAP is more witchcraft than computer
science. Or to be charitable, it's a useful thought model with limited
practical application.

------
csense
He gives examples of real systems including Git and CFEngine, but I was
disappointed he didn't talk about blockchains / Bitcoin.

